# ONR and Wax



## fabiano (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi,

from what I have read here about ONR and Waxes I now know that:
- ONR is perfect for Washing/Claying/quickdetailing before wax application
- ONR will left a thin coat of polymers on the surface to protect the paint (its more impotant for the slippery than as a feature)

for me I decided to go the upcomming detailing season with some special waxes to build my own position with it (Zymöl Titanium, Concourse, Destiny, Royal)

but I am not sure in the following cases:

1.) I have an existing coat of Wax, Can I wash the car with ONR and than add a new layer of wax to the paint or will it not bond to the existing coat of wax due to of the polymers between

<WAX>
<ONR Polymers>
<WAX>
<---PAINT--->

2.) will ONR destroy the Zymöl look? Don`t want to spent money in these waxes for the same look which I can get from some nice <30gbp waxes with ONR Wash

3.) What about the beading and sheeting, as I read it will be affacted from ONR, but how long? any experience?

I already have ONR, and I already tried it, it`s an amazing product... But as the Zymöl waxes are not cheap I want to collect some opinions from you.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Gutten morgan!

1. No, the polymers in ONR will not interfere with the reapplication of wax. Supposedly you can even paint over the polymers left behind by ONR! This sounds unbelievable, but Dr. David Ghodoussi's chemistry background does rest in the refinishing industry, so I trust that he does not make such claims lightly. I have waxed & sealed over ONR washed substrates many times, and have not experienced anything remotely in the way of LSP failure.

2. No, ONR will not destroy or in any way Zymol's appearance. I regularly use ONR to wash our MINI treated with Dodo-Juice Supernatural Hybrid, which is very pure wax in appearance, and anything you put on top of it is quite noticeable. I have not once noticed a disruption of any kind in the appearance of the wax, and I suspect that the polymer film left behind at rinseless wash dilution is too thin to effect the reflection or refraction of light. You might notice a _very slight_ difference if used at QD dilution, but even then the appearance is pretty minimal. The look left behind by ONR is nice and fresh, but It certainly does not change the appearance of what is underneath it, and will emphatically not make a boutique wax look like something you could pick up at an auto-parts store!

3. No, ONR will not change the beading & sheeting of a wax or sealant over the long-term. I've been using ONR for as long as I've been using boutique paste waxes, and during that time I have noticed no real difference in the beading or sheeting performance of the LSP in comparison to using a pH neutral shampoo. I have read some reports stating that unprotected panels started beading up when washed with ONR, but I am highly skeptical of these claims, as this simply has not been my experience at a wash dilution. At a QD dilution the beading effect created by ONR is quite pronounced, but when diluted at circa 260:1 as instructed for rinseless washing, the polymers are far too diluted to create this effect. For the benefit of your question, I just did a test with ONR diluted at a 64:1 ratio in a spray bottle (Four times stronger than a wash dilution, but just about right for a clay lube.), and my test panel required three full applications before the beading registered any kind of change (And even then it was only slight.). Now if you washed your car with ONR many times in a row, you might be able to achieve this effect through a process of layering, but washing once, or even two to three times a week with ONR should effect the water handling characteristics of your Zymol wax no more than using Zymol's own shampoo would. If anything, I suspect that your Zymol wax will last longer with ONR than using a pH neutral shampoo, as if memory serves ONR uses chelation rather than surfactants to encapsulate grime; thus making it gentler on your finish.

Hopefully this helps... Enjoy your Zymol!

Steampunk


----------



## fabiano (Aug 19, 2007)

guten morgen ;-)

oh yes this helped me a lot, thank you!!!


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

fabiano said:


> guten morgen ;-)
> 
> oh yes this helped me a lot, thank you!!!


Sorry about me spelling ; it's been a good few years since my last German lesson. I'm glad that this has been of help, though :thumb:.

Steampunk


----------

